# Panning Practise



## petach (Oct 21, 2013)

....City of London with 6D +17-40L




Pan 7 by petach123 (Peter Tachauer), on Flickr




Pan 5 by petach123 (Peter Tachauer), on Flickr




Pan 2 by petach123 (Peter Tachauer), on Flickr




Pan 1 by petach123 (Peter Tachauer), on Flickr




Pan 10 = Beep Beep, Let's Go! by petach123 (Peter Tachauer), on Flickr


----------



## pwp (Oct 22, 2013)

Panning can be a stunning creative technique when you pull it off perfectly.
There are plenty of good online tutorials both YouTube and written articles with good solid basic data.

Most of these use motor sports as examples, but the fundamental lessons are the same.
http://digital-photography-school.com/mastering-panning-to-photograph-moving-subjects
http://ruleofthirdsphotography.com/get-the-perfect-panning-shots/
http://improvephotography.com/726/
http://www.instructables.com/id/Panning-The-Art-of-Motion-in-Photography/
http://www.ephotozine.com/article/camera-panning-technique-4768
http://www.carphototutorials.com/make_panning_shots_like_a_pro.html

HTH,

-pw


----------

